
UK government to release funding for mini nuclear power stations - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/dec/03/mini-nuclear-power-stations-uk-government-funding
======
zeristor
What happened to Thorium reactors?

They were going to be the big new thing, and burn up all the old nuclear
waste. Is it just the fact that the technology needs to mature a lot more.

